
The World in 2050 - realtarget
http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/issues/economy/the-world-in-2050.html
======
CuriouslyC
This article assumes that future patterns of development will resemble past
industrialization, driven by growth in consumption and the availability of
cheap labor. I don't necessarily think that will be the case.

And honestly, I really doubt India is going to get its act together in 50
years. Between a regressive social order and rampant, socially accepted
corruption, it needs a major cultural revolution if it is going to achieve its
potential as a world leader.

